# First Kill With My AR 6.8 SPC



## bar-d

Went back to the same blind yesterday evening. Right before dark, ol big boy here walks out of the pasture and I cut loose on him with my 6.8 SPC.
Dropped him at 113 yds. He flopped around a little so I gave him another dose or two of lead.
110 gr. V-Max. Waited till this morning to take the pics so it would be light enough.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Way to go DANNY----How much a critter like that weigh-----SB*


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Congrats there Bar-d. One down and a lifetime more to follow. How you liking that 6.8 spc?


----------



## hassell

Man O Man thats one sweet looking rifle, see bar-d-- you said you'd probably see a yote if you took out the 6.8, things are turning around!!!!!! and congrats. on the shoot.


----------



## ebbs

YESSSSIIIIIRRRRRREEEEEEE! Very slick Danny!


----------



## El Gato Loco

Good shooting! How did she feel compared to your 223? Still really thinking about this round. Just have more ideas than $$!!!


----------



## wvcoyote

Nice shot bar-d, how are you liking the 6.8 so far? My brother really likes the one I built for him ,gave to him last month when he was in on leave.he done killed 6 hogs and two deer with it. HE is shooting factory SSA ammo ,85 gr. tsx,he told the gun really likes that round.

hey chris , read in another thread that you like to start deer hunting ,here's a caliber where you can do all it all , dogs,hogs,and deer.


----------



## youngdon

Nice job bar-d that 6.8 looks like it really tore him up pretty good.


----------



## bar-d

That boar weighed right at 200 lbs. They are very solid. Absolutely LOVE the 6.8 SPC. This rifle is actually lighter than the 5.56. When I was walking around the other night with it looking for the pig that I shot but got in the thick stuff in the pasture, I was wishing I had a gun bearer. This rifle is very well balanced and even though it has a heavy barrel, not bull, it handles very well. I have only had a chance to put them both on paper at 50 yds and take a WAG at downrange POI but they still did the job at 100 yds plus. When I can get a little time, I will fine tune them at 100 yds. To those thinking about an AR in another caliber, I would highly recommend the 6.8 SPC.


----------



## RoughNeck

Now that is a very nice lookin gun there


----------



## huntfishski

That is a great looking gun. And a good pig. I have also been thinking about the 6.8. It sure looks like it did the job there. Did you just get a new upper or a whole gun?


----------



## bar-d

huntfishski said:


> That is a great looking gun. And a good pig. I have also been thinking about the 6.8. It sure looks like it did the job there. Did you just get a new upper or a whole gun?


Bought the AR Kit from J&T Distributing. http://jtdistributing.net/store/more_k_ckioc.html I had bought two Spikes Tactical Lowers from Chris Miller. Built the 5.56 first and then the 6.8.


----------

